# Need help filing out the application



## twoturboz (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello all,

I currently have an appointment for an employment permit/visa at the consulate in LA on the 29th of this month. I am transferring internally within my company to a new store in Germany. I have a letter of intent as well as employment contract, but I have a few questions about the application itself. I am hoping to move over in mid august.

1) The application asks for a residence address. I have not yet chosen a place to live and am not planning on it until right before I move due to availability and choice. Also I don't want to put a deposit down on a place if the VISA doesn't go through. So therefore I will not have an address or rental contract until after I apply. Is this required? Am I screwed if I don't do this? Or put something like TBD, Cologne, Germany?

2) The application asks if I have health insurance in Germany. My US insurance does not cover abroad but once I get there my German benefits will cover me (I'm getting a German employment contract). So I will be getting it upon arrival. Is this alright? What do I write down?

Lastly, it says it takes one to three months to approve - but I need to be there in about 2. Can this be expedited? Aside from the Letter of Intent and Contract my company is pretty much leaving me on my own in terms of obtaining this thing - as it is rare for an American to work in Germany (I'm the first ever). 

This is all very stressful and confusing so thanks in advance for the help. :confused2:


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

twoturboz said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I currently have an appointment for an employment permit/visa at the consulate in LA on the 29th of this month. I am transferring internally within my company to a new store in Germany. I have a letter of intent as well as employment contract, but I have a few questions about the application itself. I am hoping to move over in mid august.
> 
> ...


1. an address does not seem to be necessary (only a city). the english translation in the form is not 100% accurate. but you can use the address of the hotel you are staying at if you want to be on the safe side.

2. when you say german benefit, that usually means that your employer pays half of the health insurance and you pay the other half. you still need to pick a health insurance company and enroll yourself. so the benefits don't automatically kick in. also, the insurance would probably start at the day that you start to work and not the day you enter the country. maybe for the visa application a travel insurance that covers this period is sufficient. 

3. visa applications for any country just take as long as it takes. i never heard of a way to speed up the process (unless maybe in countries where bribes are common). the only thing you can do is wait and hope and make sure you buy a plane ticket that can be changed in case the visa does not come through on time.

good luck!


----------



## aarthica (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi ,

For Residence Proof:

You need a letter from company saying that when you arrive at Germany , you would reside in so n so address until you find your permanent home. 
That would be sufficient. If you leave address empty , saying you currently dont know , Embassy would not accept that.

For Health Insurance Proof :

There should be a quote from a German Private /Public Health Insurance company stating that you are covered from the day of your arrival.
You should make your company provide you this. 

On completion of complete documents there is a possibility that you might get the visa within 8 weeks , since this is a intra company transfer , not a tough one.

Hope this helps.

Cheers
Aarthi


----------

